# Besatzregelungen



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Juni 2015)

Moin,

ich bin nun schon eine Zeit lang in einem Verein. Wir haben hier mehrere Bäche, die auch besetzt werden und an denen ich angeln gehe. Nachdem ich mir die Besatzzahlen der vergangenen Jahre angesehen habe kam die Fragen auf, warum in manchen Bächen überhaupt Forellen besetzt werden. 

Bach 1 ist ein flacher Aland - und Döbelbach (Oberlauf). Die Fische kommen hier massenweise vor. Zwar gibt es einige Vertiefungen und Gumpen, diese stehen aber überwiegend offen so das den Forellen ein Unterstand fehlt. Durch Aland und Döbel haben sie hier auch eine hohe Nahrungskonkurrenz. Gefangen werden hier pro Jahr teilweise nicht einmal 10 Forellen. Besetzt wurden letztes Jahr jedoch über 2000 Stück. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, das die Forellen hier in günstigere Gebiete ...bachabwärts abwandern.

Bach 2-4 sind etwa 10cm tief im Schnitt, weist wenige Gumpen auf, eher findet man hier Rinnen. Im Bach 2-3 werden jährlich eine Hand voll Forellen gefangen (da geht auch fast keiner angeln) und im Bach 4 war schon länger niemand fischen. Gehört habe ich, das es wohl Pflicht sei Forellen zu besetzen(?) 8000 Forellen wurden letztes Jahr hier besetzt.

Bach 5 ist ein "richtiger" Forellenbach, jedoch etwas überfischt meiner Meinung nach, was sich auch an den Größen der Forellen zeigt. Futter und Unterstände gibts hier genug, also eigentlich das optimale Gewässer. Besetzt wird auch hier.

Da frage ich mich warum das Geld für den Besatz der anderen Bäche aus dem Fenster geworfen wird. Man könnte doch den richtigen Forellenbach mehr unterstützen indem man mehr größere (nicht maßige) Forellen einsetzt und nicht nur Brut und Jungfische. Hier wird nämlich auch viel entnommen und verangelt (Naturköderstrecken haben wir auch)

So richtig leuchtet es mir nicht ein warum so viel besetzt wird. Entnahmen von vielleicht 20 Forellen und Besatz von 10 000 Forellen stehen doch gar nicht in einem "gesunden" Verhältnis (?)

Gibt es sowas wie "Pflichtbesatz" wirklich? Und auch in dem Ausmaß? Ansonsten würde ich das mal vorsichtig ansprechen im Verein. Weil das alles kostet Geld, das man eigentlich sinnvoller anlegen könnte.


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Ferndiagnosen sind schwierig aber: in kleinen Gewässern haben fangfähige Satzfische arge Probleme (da diese aus Teichen kommen.

Habt ihr keine Teiche? das besetzt man halt ein Teich als Fopu und überlässt die Bäche der Natur.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Hallo



D1985 schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich das mal vorsichtig ansprechen im Verein. Weil das alles kostet Geld, das man eigentlich sinnvoller anlegen könnte.



Der Verein, genau das ist der richtige Ort um das anzusprechen.
Und damit das dort gut rüber kommt, solltest Du Deine Anfrage nicht unter das Motto stellen: "Was läuft hier schief?". Positiv formulieren: "Wie können wir den Besatz noch optimaler gestalten?" Dann sollte das funzen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Teiche? das besetzt man halt ein Teich als Fopu und überlässt die Bäche der Natur.



Du willst doch das Bachforellenangeln nicht mit sowas vergleichen #d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Teiche haben wir auch, aber überall Hecht und Zander drin was Raubfisch betrifft  Ok, dann werde ich es mal ansprechen...positiv natürlich  Ansonsten bin ich ja auch zufrieden...nur diese Sache wurmt mich...


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Du willst doch das Bachforellenangeln nicht mit sowas vergleichen #d



10000 Forellen im Bach ? das ist Luxsusfopu


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Es kommt doch immer drauf an, ob ein Bach künstlich zum Forellengewässer gemacht wird, um den Vereinsmitglieder Forellen zum Fang zu bieten, oder ob es um Hegemaßnahmen in wirklichen Salmonidengewässern geht.

Mein Verein bewirtschaftet einen ca. km langen Bachabschnitt und besetzt dort 2x im Jahr mit je ca. 100 fangfähigen Bachforellen. Einen natürlichen Forellenbestand hat der Bach nicht. Es kommen zwar einige Jungforellen nach, diese werden aber von Aal, Zander und Kormoran plattgemacht.

Es geht also immer um den Zweck des Besatzes: Geht es um die Stützung eines natürlichen Bestands oder die Bereitstellung von fangfähigen Fischen.

Gefangen werden von den jährlich besetzten Forellen übrigens ca. 50%.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Hallo,

zu berücksichtigen wäre auch noch, dass ein Verein kein Vermögen ansammeln darf und daher bei manchen Vereinen, wenn Geld übrig ist, es Usus ist dieses Geld in zusätzlichen (manchmal auch überflüssigen) Besatz zu verbraten, bevor man das Risiko eingeht eventuell die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu berücksichtigen wäre auch noch, dass ein Verein kein Vermögen ansammeln darf und daher bei manchen Vereinen, wenn Geld übrig ist, es Usus ist dieses Geld in zusätzlichen (manchmal auch überflüssigen) Besatz zu verbraten, bevor man das Risiko eingeht eventuell die Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist so nicht richtig. Ein Verein darf in einem gewissen Rahmen Rücklagen bilden (bei meinem Verein mit etwas mehr als 200 Mitgliedern sind dies laut Hauptversammlung ca. 80.000 €) und auch Vermögen zum Kauf von Gewässern aufbauen (dies geschieht in meinem Verein dadurch, dass jedes Mitglied einmalig für 300 € sog. Bausteine zahlen muss). Beide Arten Vermögen ("normales Konto" und Baustein-Konto) sind getrennt auszuweisen.

Die Rücklagen sind schon allein dazu notwendig, um kurzfristige Anschaffungen (z.B. Rasentraktor) stemmen, unerwartete finanzielle Lasten (z.B. Fischsterben) abfedern und langfristige Verpflichtungen (Pachtverträge) sicher bedienen zu können.


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Das Thema Vereinsbesteuerung ist leider keineswegs so einfach wie es hier dargestellt wird. Und dies ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht der richtige Ort um das ins Detail zu diskutieren.

Aber es sei gesagt, dass generell der Grundsatz der zeitnahen Mittelverwendung für Satzungszwecke gilt. 

Es gibt allerdings zahlreiche Ausnahmen. Vgl. hierzu §§ 51 ff. AO.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> 10000 Forellen im Bach ? das ist Luxsusfopu



Aber nicht in einem Bach, sondern aufgeteilt auf die 4 Bäche. Den "richtigen" Forellenbach nicht mitgezählt 


Falls man das Geld verbraten muss, wäre es aber sinniger z. B. mehrere 28er / 29er Forellen Ende der Saison im richtigen Forellenbach einzusetzen, damit die zur nächsten Saison das Maß erreichen (30)

Oder man setzt das Geld in anderweitigen Besatz ein, wovon alle was haben. Wir sind im Verein über 1000 Mitglieder (Aktive weiss ich jetzt nicht genau) und haben bis auf einen Kanal und See sonst eher kleinere - mittlere Gewässer. An 2 Gewässern kann man auch mit Gastkarte angeln. Da kann man sich ja ausrechnen was für ein Angeldruck da herrscht...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

ist schon klar, gewisse Rücklagen sind schon erlaubt und die braucht man ja auch, aber das Finanzamt will in der Regel schon erklärt bekommen für was die Rücklagen gedacht sind; z.B Vereinsheimrenovierung, neues KFZ weil das derzeitige in die Jahre gekommen ist etc.
Gewässerpachten und Besatzkosten gehören nicht dazu, da dies ja immer wiederkehrende Ausgaben sind.
Grundsätzlich gilt: ein gemeinnütziger Verein darf weder Gewinn machen noch ein Vermögen anhäufen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## feko (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin nun schon eine Zeit lang in einem Verein. Wir haben hier mehrere Bäche, die auch besetzt werden und an denen ich angeln gehe. Nachdem ich mir die Besatzzahlen der vergangenen Jahre angesehen habe kam die Fragen auf, warum in manchen Bächen überhaupt Forellen besetzt werden.
> 
> ...



Schön das du dir Gedanklen machst,aber überlege dir gut ob du solche Themen öffentlich b ei den Gewässerwarten oder im Vorstand ansprichst.Ruck zuck biste n Querolant und Freidenker 
Hab so n Mist schon durch.
vg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Habe ich mir auch erst überlegt, nur bevor ich es anspreche wollte ich mal wissen was andere denken und darüber wissen. Für mich könnte das mit dem Besatz noch optimiert werden.

Habe bewusst auch keinen Namen genannt  Will aber auch nicht unbedingt was schlecht reden. Im Prinzip ist der Verein ja gut, vor allem die Auswahl an Angelmöglichkeiten und auch die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit / Jugendförderung...


----------



## Ruti Island (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Ich würde keine falsche Scheu zeigen. Du kannst ja eure Vorstandsmitglieder auch mal privat ansprechen und einfach mal höflich nachfragen. Vielleicht gibt es ja wirklich eine plausible Erklärung dafür.


----------



## lausi97 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Pflichtbesatz ist ne mögliche Ursache, würde da mal in die Pachtverträge schauen. Würde an deiner Stelle da erst einmal mit dem Gewässerwart sprechen, und dann evtl. mit der Fischereibehörde einen neuen sinnvollen Besatzplan erarbeiten. Ist aber ne menge Arbeit, zumal man erst relativ verlässliche Istzustände herausfinden sollte. Setzt dich doch mal mit Boardi Sneep in Verbindung.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin nun schon eine Zeit lang in einem Verein. Wir haben hier mehrere Bäche, die auch besetzt werden und an denen ich angeln gehe. Nachdem ich mir die Besatzzahlen der vergangenen Jahre angesehen habe kam die Fragen auf, warum in manchen Bächen überhaupt Forellen besetzt werden.
> 
> ...


 
 Da fehlt doch wohl eine ganz wesentliche Angabe.
 Es fehlt, welche Größe die Forellen haben.
10000 Brutlinge sind nicht teuer und auch nicht viel.

 10 000 Setzlinge oder 10 000 Fangfähige sind etwas ganz etwas ganz anderes.
 Bleibt auch noch die Frage, warum man dort Forellen besetzt.
 Ist es ein Brutbach aus dem sie absteigen sollen, oder sollen sie *dort* gefangen werden.
 Dann scheint es auch keinen aufzustoßen das dort nur Forelle steht.....Regenbogen, Bach oder Meerforelle?

 Je nach Ziel, Art und Besatzfischgröße kann es Wahnsinn oder auch Vorbildlich sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Alles Bachforellen von gemischter Größe. "Brut" und Fische mit 18cm+ wobei die Brut den deutlich größten Teil ausmacht. Zumindest letztes Jahr. Das die da gefangen werden sollen geh ich sehr stark von aus. Ich denke auch nicht das sich die Fische da selbstständig reproduzieren, wenn alleine schon der Lebensraum nicht ganz optimal ist


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Wenn Euch das dann falsch erscheint, sollte man wohl auch viele Meerforellen und Lachsprojekte einstellen.

1000 Brütlinge der B.F liegen so um 25€.
Da diskutiert Ihr also um etwa 300€ im Gegenzug zu 20 - 30 gefangenen Forellen.
(Auch da fehlt wieder die Angabe zu den Größen)

Billiger und verträglicher, geht es kaum.
Vor allem weil es ja im Flachland oft das Problem ist, das die Kiesbänke fehlen oder versandeten, so das Forellen zwar noch Lebensraum vorfinden, aber sich nicht selbst erhalten können.
Ich kenne halt die Gewässer nicht, aber manch einer aus bergigen Regionen würde typische Meerforellenbäche kaum als geeignet für Forellen halten.
Schließlich kennen viele dort ja nur die Kümmerformen, der Forellen, als kalten und futterarmen Gewässern.
Die man als Forellenbäche betrachtet.


Aber die Forelle ist durchaus in der Lage sich auch dort zu halten, wo Weißfische Ihr Konkurrenz machen.
Wenn dort viel Futter ist und es auch im Sommer noch ausreichend Sauerstoff gibt, wird sie dort etwas größer.
Dann kümmert sie eben nicht so vor sich hin, wie dort wo Weißfische fast verhungern würden.
 Die Forellen werden dort durchaus 50 - 80 cm, wobei Ich denke das es egal ist, ob es M.F oder B.F der gleichen Art sind. 

Nicht vergessen, an der Küste ist es feuchter und nicht so warm im Sommer, bleibt aber auch im Winter wärmer.
Da ist die Wassertemperatur oft viel länger im optimalen Bereich, als in einem kalten und futterarmen Bergbach.

Ganz schwer, das aus der Ferne zu beurteilen oder zu verurteilen.
Aber besser als 100 Portionsforellen zu besetzen scheint es allemal.
Aber an so etwas wie 10 000 Portionsforellen haben wohl einige gedacht als sie antworteten.


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da fehlt doch wohl eine ganz wesentliche Angabe.
> Es fehlt, welche Größe die Forellen haben.
> 10000 Brutlinge sind nicht teuer und auch nicht viel.
> 
> 10 000 Setzlinge oder 10 000 Fangfähige sind etwas ganz etwas ganz anderes.



Na wenigstens einer der nen Plan hat  :m.

 @ D1985: "Mischbesatz" mit Setzlingen und Brut ist schon ein erster Brachialfehler. Die Setzlinge werden sich nämlich als erstes die, noch nicht eingewöhnte Brut schnappen.

Ich weiss nun nicht aus welchem Bundesland du kommst, deshalb rede ich erstmal nur über Bayern, auch wenn es mittlerweile in einigen Ländern ähnlich abläuft.

Im schnöden Bayern ist es haargenau definiert, welches Gewässer zu welcher Region gehört. Dementsprechend muss/darf man z.B. in der Forellenregion auch nur den Leitfisch Bachforelle und dessen Begleitfische (z.B. Schmerle, Elritze, Koppe etc.) einsetzen.
Dasselbe dann in der Äschenregion usw.
 natürlich kann man in den Übergangsbereichen zwischen Äschen- und BF Region beides besetzen, aber da kommt auch schon der erste Haken. Der Leitfisch wird mit bis zu 50% vom Staat bezuschusst, ein, ich nenns mal Übergangsfisch, z.B. BF in der Äschenregion aber nicht !
Hier, an meinen Vereinsgewässern überwacht die Einhaltung der Vorgaben eine Fischereigenossenschaft, und seit das so ist, sind die Bäche bis in die Mündungen der grösseren Flüsse weit aus produktiver geworden.
So, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: fragt erstmal bei der zuständigen Behörde (untere Fschbh wahrscheinlich) nach etwaigen Vorgaben. So blöd sind die nämlich gar nicht (mehr).

Das wichtigste hat Bernd2000 schon gesagt, Brut ist billig, aber wenn man im Bestandsaufbau ist, können Setzlinge besser sein. Fangfähig besetzen ist meist reine Geldvernichtung.
Bsp. von einem meiner Vereine: auf ca. 15km Bäche besetzen wir 50k Bf Brut mit 50% Zuschuss, Schonmaß erreichen in der Regel 1-2%, bedeutet *rechnerisch ca.* 600- 700 adulte Fische pro Jahr plus natürlicher Reproduktion (die allerdings sehr witterungsabhängig ist und nur alle paar Jahre wirklich funzt).
Und das für läppische 600 Euro.
Bei den Äschen werden sogar die zweisömmrigen noch gesponsort, bei der Bf nur Brut. Allerdings weiss ich nicht mehr wie hoch, der Äschenbestand reproduziert sich noch ausreichend selbst, deshalb gibts da nur alle paar Jahre ein paar hundert einsömmrige zur Blutauffrischung.

Das du viele Fische mit 28, 29 cm fängst, hat wahrscheinlich eine ganz einfache Ursache. Die nennt sich Angler. Herbstbesatz mit Fischen dieser Grösse ändert daran gar nix.
Eher im Gegenteil, die kommen aus einem Auftzuchtteich in ein Gewässer wo wahrscheinlich grade das Hauen und Stechen um die wenigen Laichplätze abläuft. Zudem haben sie kaum noch Chancen sich vorm Winter einzugewöhnen, ganz schlechte Idee...


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> ...deshalb gibts da nur alle paar Jahre ein paar hundert einsömmrige zur Blutauffrischung.



Aua, ich will das hier nicht sonderlich ausweiten, aber dieses Blut auffrischen hat richtig weh getan. Heute ist man da doch schon weiter und steht dem kritisch gegenüber.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



jkc schrieb:


> Aua, ich will das hier nicht sonderlich ausweiten, aber dieses Blut auffrischen hat richtig weh getan. Heute ist man da doch schon weiter und steht dem kritisch gegenüber.
> 
> Grüße JK



Erklär ruhig was du meinst, ich bin ganz Ohr...
Die Elterntiere kommen selbstverständlich aus demselben Gewässersystem.
Donauäsche ins Main- oder Elbsystem geht natürlich nicht, falls du das meinst.


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Durch sogenannte "Blutauffrischungen" wird der Anpassung des Bestandes an das jeweilige Gewässer Entgegenwirkt; heute ist man bestrebt dieses zu unterbinden; z.B. indem man Elterntiere aus dem gleichen Gewässersystem nimmt, wenn ein Besatz aus anderen Gründen unumgänglich ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Erklär ruhig was du meinst, ich bin ganz Ohr...
> Die Elterntiere kommen selbstverständlich aus demselben Gewässersystem.
> Donauäsche ins Main- oder Elbsystem geht natürlich nicht, falls du das meinst.



selbst jeder Dorfteichhecht hat genetische Besonderheiten die ihn in den Lebensraum überleben lassen.Und gerade Forellenbäche waren eigentlich genetisch sehr isoliert.


----------



## Relgna (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Bekomme ich wenn ich in einem Verein bin und diesbezüglich Fragen habe oder eigene Gedanken denn nicht die passenden Antworten oder geht das einem Mitglied nichts an oder ist man nicht gerade in einem Verein um hier zu lernen, wovor muss man da Angst haben.
Finde das Thema gut , gebe ****


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Hi, naja im Verein ist das oft so eine Sache, da geht es auch schon mal emotional zu und viel ist auch persönliche Vorliebe oder Eitelkeit.

Nen guter Gewässerwart ist aber sicherlich für ernsthafte Interessenten offen und scheut den Kontakt zu seinen Mitgliedern nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, er ist darauf angewiesen.
Kommt aber wahrscheinlich immer auf die Rahmenbedingungen an, auf der JHV läuft das ganze mit Sicherheit anders als bei nem Bierchen in kleiner Runde.

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Relgna schrieb:


> Bekomme ich wenn ich in einem Verein bin und diesbezüglich Fragen habe oder eigene Gedanken denn nicht die passenden Antworten oder geht das einem Mitglied nichts an oder ist man nicht gerade in einem Verein um hier zu lernen, wovor muss man da Angst haben.
> Finde das Thema gut , gebe ****


 
 Ich möchte Dier mal so Antworten: Ich als G.W wäre froh, wenn es mehr Angler gäbe, die sich für so etwas interessieren würden und nicht nur "leichte" Antworten a la Stammtisch hören wollen.
 Wer selbstkritisch bleibt, freut sich über jeden Austausch, und viele Besatzmaßnahmen sind auch nur zu verstehen, wenn man die Gedankengänge dahinter kennt.
 Ich staune immer, wie wenig nachgefragt wird.


 Wer meint,  immer schon alles richtig zu machen, mag oft keine doofen Fragen.
 Der hat oft selbst keine Lust, sein Tun zu hinterfragen.
 Umgekehrt brauchen Angler die alles Wissen, natürlich auch nicht fragen.

 Wer mag wohl mehr Wissen ansammeln?

 Wie hieß es bei der Sesamstr....
 "Wer nicht fragt...."


----------



## axelfred (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

in unserem bach wurde dieses jahr x brut besetzt. 
jetzt habe ich viele forellen mit verkümmerten brustflossen 
gefangen, was ich im fopu oft gesehen habe. 
sind diese maßigen forellen also besetzt worden oder können 
die auch im bach entstanden sein. 
achja ich hab einen anwohner getroffen der mir erzählt hat das 
er gesehen hat wie forellen besetzt wurden also warscheinlich große forellen (26+) besetzt worden.


----------



## Rhxnxr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



jkc schrieb:


> Durch sogenannte "Blutauffrischungen" wird der Anpassung des Bestandes an das jeweilige Gewässer Entgegenwirkt; heute ist man bestrebt dieses zu unterbinden; z.B. indem man Elterntiere aus dem gleichen Gewässersystem nimmt, wenn ein Besatz aus anderen Gründen unumgänglich ist.
> 
> Grüße JK



Genau das hab' ich ein Posting  über deinem geschrieben...
Und: es gibt nur 3 Äschenstämme. Donau, Rhein-Main, Elbe. 

@Gardenfly :Thema verfehlt, Setzen, Sechs...
Es ging um Äschenbesatz. Du erzählst von Forellenbächen und den allseits bekannten "autochthonen" Stämmen. Richtig, da gibts viele, viele Verschiedene, aber darum gings nicht.
Der Forellenbrut kommt sowieso seit 50 Jahren vom selben Züchter um die Ecke.


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Genau das hab' ich ein Posting  über deinem geschrieben...



Hm, ne Du, mein Posting soll beinhalten, das "Blutauffrischungen" gar kein Grund für Besatz sind.

Oder nochmal anders:
Wenn keine anderen Gründe für Besatz vorliegen, dann kann ich ganz einfach vermeiden, dass die Anpassung des Bestandes an das jeweilige Gewässer durch Besatz gestört wird, nämlich indem ich gar nicht besetze.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rhxnxr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Auch du verwechselst da grundlegende Dinge jkc.

Ihr schnappt im Internet was von den hoch angepassten, regionalen Forellenstämmen auf und übertragt das auf andere Fischarten.

Zum dritten und letzten Mal: es gibt in Deutschland nur 3 (in Worten *drei*) Äschenstämme. Für meine Region heisst das, es ist schei..egal aus welchem Mainzufluss die kommen, genetisch sind die zu 100% gleich.

Ok, "Blutauffrischung" war ein missverständliches Wort, aber sich daran hochziehen muss eigentlich auch nicht sein.
Es gab ein starkes Geschlechtermissverhältnis, viele alte Milchner die zur Laichzeit ständig Stress auf den wenigen Laichplätzen gemacht haben.
Dadurch zuwenig Laicherfolg. Deshalb entstand die Idee für einen, nennen wir es "Stützbesatz", begleitet von weiteren Maßnahmen, wie z.B. Laichplatzaufbereitung. Vllt kannste mit dem Begriff besser leben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Zum dritten und letzten Mal: es gibt in Deutschland nur 3 (in Worten *drei*) Äschenstämme. Für meine Region heisst das, es ist schei..egal aus welchem Mainzufluss die kommen, genetisch sind die zu 100% gleich.



Was Äschen angeht bin ich nicht sehr bewandert. Dennoch drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob es innerhalb dieser drei Stämme keine geografischen Rassen gibt ? Das wäre fast schon ein Wunder. Ähnlich wundersam wäre eine 100%ige genetische Übereinstimmung. Aber, wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht. Daher dies bitte als interessierte Frage auffassen.


----------



## Rhxnxr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

@Ralle 24:
Die gibts bestimmt, aber wissenschaftlich werden die nicht unterschieden.

Genetisch gibts in Deutschland die 3 genannten Stämme.
Allerdings wird der "Donaustamm" scheinbar nach einer neueren Studie der TU Weihenstephan von 2007 in Nord und Süd unterschieden.
Mein Fehler, das ich da nicht auf dem neuesten Stand war, also sinds nun 3,5 |supergri.
 Bei dieser Untersuchung wurde übrigens sogar Erbmaterial eines skandinavischen Stammes, der in Seen vorkommt, gefunden.
Das bedeutet, das da jemand Äschen aus Skandinavien eingesetzt hat ! Typisch für den Süden, die machen schon immer was sie wollen.

Aber seht selbst:
http://www.argefa.org/sites/default/files/publikationen/pdf/Abschlussbericht_Aesche_2007.pdf

So ab Seite 11 wirds relevant für unseren Thread hier.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Hallo Rhöner,

Danke für die Info. Es juckt mich aber dann doch ein wenig.:m

Die beschriebenen Stämme sind dann der größte gemeinsame Nenner. Für die genetische Vielfalt sind jedoch die geografischen Rassen von enormer Bedeutung, denn hiervon lebt sozusagen die Evolution. Ich denke aber, die Diskussion würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> @Ralle 24:
> Die gibts bestimmt, aber wissenschaftlich werden die nicht unterschieden.
> 
> Genetisch gibts in Deutschland die 3 genannten Stämme.
> ...


 
 Ist aber eine Studie bei der es um die Stämme Äschen in Bayern geht.
Da sollte man sich vielleicht mal selbst Gedanken machen, das es sich dabei  um lediglich ein kleines Bundesland handelt, Äschen aber auf 3 Kontinenten vorkommen.

 Elbe, Rhein, und Donau und ein nordischer Stamm wird dem wohl kaum gerecht.
 Könnte aber für den Mittelpunkt der Welt, Bayern passen.
 Schon in Weser oder Ems wird es vermutlich weitere Linien gegeben haben.|kopfkrat
 Wobei ich fürchte, das es längst zu spät sein wird, die Flusssystem getrennt zu erhalten.|bigeyes


----------



## Rhxnxr (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Auch du hast leider nur nen Teil gelesen Bernd. Die haben sogar europaweites Genmaterial verglichen. 
 Aber egal, ich klink mich hier aus. Manch einer würde wohl auch Aussagen von Petrus himself anzweifeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Ja es ist traurig, ich zweifele sehr viel an.
 Warum auch nicht, wer das nicht tut, wird sich auch nicht mehr auf der Suche nach neuem Wissen begeben.

 Aber darum ging es mir auch nicht. 
 Mir ging es eher darum, das  alle heute getrennte Stämme zu betrachten sind.
 Wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht, getrennte Entwicklungslinien (Stämme) erhalten zu wollen, sollte man das nicht nur unbedingt an der genetischen Abweichung festmachen und dann eine lediglich grobe Einteilung vornehmen.
 Eine noch gröbere Einteilung gibt es schon, das sind die Arten.

 Möchte man aber die Besonderheiten der Stämme erhalten, sollte man auf die Flusssysteme und Lebensbedingungen achten.
 Anpassungen laufen viel schneller ab und sind oft viel kleiner, als das es sich in den Genen deutlich erkennen lässt.
 Da spiegeln sich eher die Jahrzehntausende getrennter Entwicklung wieder.
 Das kann man halt z.B an Rhein und Donau-Stämme betrachten.

 Umgekehrt sind halt die Elbe und noch nördlicheren Stämme viel ähnlicher, weil sie diese Regionen ja erst nach der Letzten Eiszeit und dem Abschmelzen des Eises besiedeln konnten.
 Die Weser war mit der Elbe zu der Zeit verbunden, was für ein Wunder das alle Nördlichen Äschen eine ähnliche Genetik aufweisen, schließlich werden sie sich aus angrenzenden Stämmen entwickelt haben.
 Vermutlich also aus dem Elbe oder Wesergebiet.

 Trotzdem entwickelten sich in der Region ganz unterschiedliche Äschen Bestände.
 Es gibt größere und kleinere, Bach oder Seelaichende und sicher ganz viele spezielle  Anpassungen.
 Das sind dann die kleinen Anpassungen, die für Ansiedlungen und Erhalt aber auch für die Auswahl von ertragsstärkeren Fischen Betrachtung finden.
 Für Dich wäre es lediglich ein Stamm....

 Im übrigen ist uns so eine Trennung z.B beim Karpfen egal, da wird nun vermischt was sich seit Ewigkeiten getrennt entwickelte. So etwas wie Artgrenzen sind ja oft eher zufällige Ergebnisse, die nicht immer mit der Länge der getrennten Entwicklung zu tun haben.

 Beim Menschen, betrachtet man es sogar oft genau anders herum.
 Genetischer Austausch, fördert eben auch die Gesundheit einer Gemeinschaft. 

 Es ist die Vielfältigkeit einer Population die Anpassungen erst ermöglicht.
 Hat eine Population keine Tiere die mit einem Ereignis zurecht kommen, stirbt sie aus und alle weiteren Anpassungen sind für immer verloren.
 Populationen also immer getrennt erhalten zu wollen, birgt eben auch das Risiko einen genetischen Flaschenhalses, wenn die Anzahl der Tiere zu klein wird und die Vielfalt der Erbanlagen sinkt.

 Besatz ist wie ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
 Man sollte die Anpassungen der Stämme erhalten, aber Populationen brauchen auch die Vielfalt und vor allem dürfen sie nicht völlig erlöschen.
 Ein einmaliger Besatz mit Fischen dieser Art die mit einem Bestehenden Problem besser zurecht kommt, könnte helfen auch die bestehenden Anpassungen zu erhalten.
 Dann kreuzt sich halt umgekehrt auch alles wieder raus, was in der F1 vielleicht zunächst auch nachteilig wirkte.
 Wir reden ja von Anpassungen, der heimische Bestand wird fast immer besser angepasst sein.

 Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel an, wir haben einen für das Gewässer perfekten Stamm, der sehr vorsichtig ist und deshalb ein Wehr zum Laichplatz nur selten überwindet weil er nicht springen mag.
 Dann kommen da risikofreudigere Fische hinzu, die aber viel schlechter ins Gewässer passen.

 Die könnten Nachteilig auf den alten Stamm und Ertrag wirken wenn sie sich nicht kreuzen können.
 Vermischen sie sich aber, dann werden nach einigen Generationen, die alten Erbanlagen verbunden mit der Möglichkeit das Wehr zu meistern, Vorteile bringen.
 Dann ist der Stamm zwar nicht mehr sauber erhalten, aber auch nicht erloschen.
 Ich denke das ist es was draußen tausendfach ablauft und viele dieser irren Bestandsschwankungen ausmacht.
 Winzige Veränderungen die schon ein fremder Fisch  in einer ganzen Population auslösen kann.

 Ok, viel zu viel meiner Wilden Vermutungen.
 Aber nichts ist so einfach wie es oft erscheint.

 Die Äschen sind im übrigen eine unter den Salmoniden ungewöhnliche Artengruppe.
 Da es keine Wanderfische gibt (?) scheint sie das Problem der Neubesiedlung nach Eiszeiten anders gelöst zu haben.
 Es gibt halt nicht nur Stämme sondern auch einige Arten.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Äschen


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

Beim Menschen ist die berühmte Blutauffrischung wichtiger,da nur ganz kleine Anzahl überhaupt Afrika verlassen hatte-ein Europäer ist mit einen Asiaten genetisch enger zusammen, als ein Afrikaner mit den Bewohner eines Nachbardorfes.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Beim Menschen ist die berühmte Blutauffrischung wichtiger,da nur ganz kleine Anzahl überhaupt Afrika verlassen hatte-ein Europäer ist mit einen Asiaten genetisch enger zusammen, als ein Afrikaner mit den Bewohner eines Nachbardorfes.



 Ich bin jetzt grade nicht überrascht, das Wir auch da ähnliches Wissen sammelten.#h

 Fehlt der Hinweis das ganze Völker in Amerika verschwanden, weil sie mit neuen Krankheiten in Kontakt kamen, für die es in Ihrer Population, keine Lösungen gab.
 Teilweise blieben nur die Mischlinge über.
 Klingt alles rassistisch ist es aber nicht.
 Vermutlich war der unbewusste biologische Angriff der Europäer viel endscheidender, als alles Andere.
 Rassistisch wäre es zu glauben, es wäre die fortschrittliche Überlegenheit der Europäer gewesen.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Äschen sind im übrigen eine unter den Salmoniden ungewöhnliche Artengruppe.
> Da es keine Wanderfische gibt (?) scheint sie das Problem der Neubesiedlung nach Eiszeiten anders gelöst zu haben.
> Es gibt halt nicht nur Stämme sondern auch einige Arten.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Äschen



Es gibt anadrome Aschenpopulationen in der Ostsee, die in skandinavischen Flüssen laichen.
Die Neubesiedlung erklärt das für mich nicht, da die Ostsee im nördlichen Teil eher Süß- bis Brackwasser ist.
Einige pazifische Arten wandern anscheinend auch ins Salzwasser?
Leider finde ich dazu nicht viel.

http://www.helcom.fi/Red List Species Information Sheet/HELCOM Red List Thymallus thymallus.pdf

Diese Art wird als anadrom beschrieben.

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/63055


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*

DANKE  @ Laichzeit.
 War mir nicht bekannt.


 Also scheint vielleicht auch die Äsche, so etwas wie die Möglichkeit eines Wanderfisches zu haben oder einst, wenigstens gehabt zu haben.
 So etwas scheint es dann ja, eher bei allen Salmoniden zu geben.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> .
> Vermutlich war der unbewusste biologische Angriff der Europäer viel endscheidender, als alles Andere.



leider nein, die Pocken wurden absichtlich so verbreitet und die Einheimischen Auszurotten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Anpassungen laufen viel schneller ab und sind oft viel kleiner, als das es sich in den Genen deutlich erkennen lässt.
> Da spiegeln sich eher die Jahrzehntausende getrennter Entwicklung wieder.
> 
> ???
> ...



Bestandsschwankungen sind sicher völlig normal und in erster Linie von äußeren Einflüssen bedingt, die in einer Rasanz erfolgen, dass die Evolution nicht hinterherkommt. Muss sie auch nicht, wenn es sich nicht um langfristige und tiefgreifende Veränderungen handelt. 

Tatsache ist, dass das einbringen von geografisch fremden Besatz strikt verboten sein müsste, wenn es denn noch Sinn machen würde. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass weit über 90% unserer Gewässer diesebezüglich schon schwerst geschädigt sind. Die Folgen müssen wir jedoch nicht mehr tragen, dafür ist unser Leben viel zu kurz. Und nach uns eben die Sintflut.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, dass das einbringen von geografisch fremden Besatz strikt verboten sein müsste, wenn es denn noch Sinn machen würde. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass weit über 90% unserer Gewässer diesebezüglich schon schwerst geschädigt sind. Die Folgen müssen wir jedoch nicht mehr tragen, dafür ist unser Leben viel zu kurz. Und nach uns eben die Sintflut.



Tatsache ist, das wir unterschiedlicher Meinungen sind, was Tatsachen betrifft.
Ich denke ich versuche Tatsachen dann doch eher zu hinterfragen...und ups, tatsächlich wird alles immer komplizierter als man möchte.:q
Da ich mir das auch nur selbst angelesen habe, oder es meine Gedanken sind, mag es sein, das ich auch mal einen Fachbegriff falsch verwende, weil ich die genaue/richtige Definition nicht verstanden habe oder kenne.
Umgekehrt habe ich keine Lust auf einen Wettstreit von Behauptungen.
Da überlasse ich das Feld Anderen, Dier (oder Mir) berichtigend zu Antworten.

Ich mag ein Schwarzseher sein, aber so Extrem und einseitig wie Du, sehe ich vieles dann doch nicht.
Wer A sagt sollte auch B sagen, ein Angler der so denkt sollte den Menschen besser von der Natur aussperren wollen.
Mir hat mal Jemand geschrieben das er Dich für einen der Wichtigsten Fürsprecher fürs Angeln betrachtet.
Das sehe ich auch so, aber manchmal... |kopfkrat.





Eine neue Art ist es z.B, wenn sich zwei Gruppen einer Art nicht mehr miteinander fruchtbar kreuzen können.
Das kann nach wenigen Generationen oder auch trotz getrennter Entwicklung, ungleich später oder gar nicht eintreten.
Manchmal reichen Kleinigkeiten wie andere, festgelegte und vererbte Laichzeiten, ohne Räumliche Trennung. 
Umgekehrt können sie sich über Hunderttausende Jahre getrennt entwickeln und doch keine neue Art bilden.
Eins aber sollte klar sein.
Ein Fisch kann sich ungleich schneller genetisch anpassen.
Die Generationsfolge ist schnell, seine Ei-Anzahl oft riesig und das Ganze oft auch noch, mit verschiedenen Partnern in jedem Laichvorgang.


Es kreuzt sich ein und es kreuzt sich auch wieder viel aus.
Das alles mag bei Fischen aber ungleich komplexer ablaufen, als wir uns das Vorstellen können, wenn wir an Vögel, Säuger oder selbst Getreide denken.
Fast schon ein Wunder, das letztere sich überhaupt weiter entwickeln, bei den wenigen Nachkommen.


Das ist wie Lottospielen.
Der Sechser ist fast unmöglich wenn man nur ein Feld oder Schein ankreuzt. 
Wenn man aber Millionen Felder ankreuzt, oder auch noch mehr Kreuze machen darf, schaut es ganz anders aus.

Das ist jetzt alles nicht als Tatsache zu verstehen, aber Jeder kann es ja mal für sich in Seine Überlegungen einbeziehen.
Der Kopf ist zum Denken da und nicht um vermeintliche, gelesene Tatsachen abzuspeichern.

Aber bequemer ist letzteres sicher....


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich mag ein Schwarzseher sein, aber so Extrem und einseitig wie Du, sehe ich vieles dann doch nicht.
> Wer A sagt sollte auch B sagen, ein Angler der so denkt sollte den Menschen besser von der Natur aussperren wollen.
> Mir hat mal Jemand geschrieben das er Dich für einen der Wichtigsten Fürsprecher fürs Angeln betrachtet.
> Das sehe ich auch so, aber manchmal... |kopfkrat.



Ich sehe nichts extrem und einseitig, im Gegenteil. Und wieso Du auf die Idee kommst, meine Meinung wäre der Boden für ein aussperren der Menschen von der Natur, erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht. 
Ich bin nur der festen Überzeugung, dass der Mensch - hier der Angler - ein absolutes Recht darauf hat, den Überfluss der Natur abzuschöpfen. Er sollte sich aber dringlichst verkneifen, darin herumzupfuschen, um einen künstlich geschaffenen Überfluss oder eine Verschiebung des Verhältnisses von nicht nutzbaren zu Gunsten des nutzbaren zu erreichen.

Es macht mir Angst wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass Leute mit teils so kruden Vorstellungen wie Du sie hier äußerst, in die Lage versetzt werden, in der Natur herumzupfuschen.
Wenn es jedoch nur Deine Gedanken sind und nicht Dein handeln, dann ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Er sollte sich aber dringlichst verkneifen, darin herumzupfuschen, um einen künstlich geschaffenen Überfluss oder eine Verschiebung des Verhältnisses von nicht nutzbaren zu Gunsten des nutzbaren zu erreichen.


 
Diese Position ist in der Theorie sicher nachvollziehbar, wird aber in der Praxis stetig widerlegt.

Die Industrie verfolgt systematisch eine Optimierung der Ertragssituationen in der Landwirtschaft. Egal, was der Einzelne von Gentechnik hält, sie hält immer stärker Einzug. Dies wird Auswirkungen haben. 
Globalisierte Transportwege führen zur Einschleppung von Arten. Das ist auch ein Fakt.

Und dann wäre da noch der "unbelehrbare Normalbürger", der seine Aquarienfische in Gewässern entsorgt und Spaßfisch einbringt. 

Der Mensch "pfuscht" also permanent in der Natur herum. Hat er übrigens schon immer gemacht. Sonst hätten wir heute in Deutschland weder Zander, noch Karpfen oder Damwild.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> @Ralle 24:
> Die gibts bestimmt, aber wissenschaftlich werden die nicht unterschieden.
> 
> Genetisch gibts in Deutschland die 3 genannten Stämme.
> ...



Da findet sich auf Seite 12 aber auch, das es sich um 3-4 Hauptentwicklungslinien handelt und das sich die Populationen selbst innerhalb dieser Linien stark unterscheiden.
*"**Auch innerhalb der Einzugsgebiete wurde ein starker Unterschied zwischen*
*den Populationen festgestellt. Diese Beobachtung trifft besonders auf das*​ *Donausystem zu."*

Weiter wird selbst von Unterschieden, zwischen Ober und Unterläufen, einzelner Flüsse geschrieben.

Es ist also falsch zu behaupten, diese Fische dieser Entwicklungslinien, würden sich nicht weiter unterscheiden.

Das wird in Deinem Link ganz und gar nicht so beschrieben, 
Eher steht da genau das Gegenteil zu deiner Meinung das sich die Fische innerhalb der 3-4 Linien zu 100% gleichen.
Denn das sind die Feinheiten der eigentlichen Anpassung an besondere lokale Bedingungen.

 Darum sollte man versuchen den lokalen (Zucht)Stamm in der Regel zu erhalten, wobei jeglicher Besatz nie so gut sein wird, als ohne Besatz nur einen Teil zu entnehmen.
 Besatz ist immer nur zweite Wahl und eine immer mit Nachteilen verbundene Notlösung.

Es ist weiter fraglich, ob man diese Entwicklungslinien, als Stämme bezeichnen sollte.
Bei der Forelle gilt die Donaulinie gar als Unterart.(Schwarzmeerforelle), so wie auch weiter die Forellen der Adria, als weitere Unterart gelten..

Wobei es wohl gar nicht so leicht ist, Begriffe wie Unterart, Stamm, Form oder Rasse korrekt zu verwenden.

.


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Falls man das Geld verbraten muss, wäre es aber sinniger z. B. mehrere 28er / 29er Forellen Ende der Saison im richtigen Forellenbach einzusetzen, damit die zur nächsten Saison das Maß erreichen (30)



Macht man bei uns nicht mehr. Da freut sich der Kormoran. Nur noch Brut und fangfertige 30+x im zeitigen Frühjahr.


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



axelfred schrieb:


> in unserem bach wurde dieses jahr x brut besetzt.
> jetzt habe ich viele forellen mit verkümmerten brustflossen
> gefangen, was ich im fopu oft gesehen habe.
> sind diese maßigen forellen also besetzt worden oder können
> ...



Die mit den verkümmerten oder deformierten Brustflossen sind in der Regel fangfertig+/- eingesetzte Forellen aus Forellenaufzuchten, die sich in den Betonbecken (wahrscheinlich bei zu hoher Besatzdichte) die Flossen kaputt machen.


----------



## Rhxnxr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wobei es wohl gar nicht so leicht ist, Begriffe wie Unterart, Stamm, Form oder Rasse korrekt zu verwenden.
> 
> .


  Tja, hier liegt wohl dein Problem...

12
Die  Ergebnisse  zeigen,  dass  sich  die  untersuchten  Ä
schenbestände  aus  Bayern 
innerhalb  und  zwischen  den Einzugsgebieten  genetisc
h  stark  unterscheiden  (Gross 
et  al.  2001;  Gum  et  al.  2003,  2005).  Die  großen  Flu
sssysteme  Donau,  Rhein/Main 
und Elbe bilden  eine natürliche,  geographische  Gren
ze  zwischen  den Populationen 
und  stimmen  mit  den  gefundenen  genetischen  Untersch
 ieden  weitgehend  überein

nen Stück weiter unten ist (für leute die die nicht so gut sehen) eine *farbige* Grafik. Der Donaustamm ist dort rot, Rhein/Main grün, und der Elb-Stamm blau unterschieden.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Besatzregelungen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Tja, hier liegt wohl dein Problem...
> 
> 12
> Die Ergebnisse zeigen, dass sich die untersuchten Ä
> ...



 Dort wird aber immer nur von Entwicklungslinien geschrieben.
 Das sich diese Populationen  lange getrennt entwickelten ist klar. 
Was Du dann aber mit 3-4 Stämme übersetzt.
 Dort aber geht es um Entwicklungslinien.

 Aber gleich sind die Fische innerhalb dieser getrennten Entwicklungslinien noch lange nicht.

 Ich würde Stämme eher mit einer Population einer Art übersetzen, die eine lokale spezielle Anpassung aufweist.
 Dann aber kann man es für die Entwicklungslinien oder einzelne Populationen innerhalb der Entwicklungslinien verwenden.


----------

